# Versatile 955



## gougho (Aug 2, 2010)

New on here. Perhaps someone might be able to help with this. Versi with 14 L big cam. Blows a whiff of black smoke all day but not near excessive. I thought I might be able to eliminate this by increasing the size of the exhaust. It is currently 4 inch and to go to 5 inch is easy, What does anyone think.


----------



## durallymax (May 17, 2010)

Not going to help at all really.

The excessive smoke is from the engine being overfueled. Older diesels were all that way. The old Big Cams smoked like trains all day long. If its just a llight haze I wouldnt get too worried.


----------



## gougho (Aug 2, 2010)

I agree to a degree but I would be surprised if that were the case on this old girl. There is nothing when idling or even at a fast idle. Would a restricted exhaust exit make it smoke a bit though. What do you think.


----------

